# M3 on BMW site



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

http://www.bmw.com/com/en/index_highend.html


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

dats a beast! if i had the money id go 4 white after seein this..

renzo


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still looks crap to me sorry


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still looks crap to me sorry the old model was a much nicer style


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Carbon roof is a definate by the looks of it though. Wait for the RS TT, order this, wait for the RS TT, RS4, M3, RS TT, oh b0ll0cks. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Looks really good IMO (still not convinced on the bonnet bulge yet though), and I love the subltly of it. No huge spoilers, just simple lines. 8)

If I had the mula hanging round I would get one. However, after having a play in the online configurator it shows what a colour sensitive car this is, and it's a shame the colour choices are so limited.

For me it would be 19's, Red Leather, Alpine White (if I had the balls on the day of speccing, if not then Space Grey).



Leg said:


> Wait for the RS TT, order this, wait for the RS TT, RS4, M3, RS TT, oh b0ll0cks. :roll:


You already know the answer to this!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Looks really good IMO (still not convinced on the bonnet bulge yet though), and I love the subltly of it. No huge spoilers, just simple lines. 8)
> 
> If I had the mula hanging round I would get one. However, after having a play in the online configurator it shows what a colour sensitive car this is, and it's a shame the colour choices are so limited.
> 
> ...


Im thinking same spec, colour etc. I just hate buying anything unseen, gives me the heeby jeebies spending Â£100 online never mind Â£50K on a car I havent seen yet.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

So what are the waiting lists like for the new M3?


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

get the m3 leg... u know its gonna look even better in the flesh! 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

RenZo said:


> get the m3 leg... u know its gonna look even better in the flesh! 8)


Off to the dealers tomorrow for a close look at the 3 series coupe. See what I think then.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

New 3 series is nice. BMWs are solid cars, but audi are the underdogs. RS4 any day of the week for me...


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

it annoys me that the dont do a coupe rs4.. i cant stand 4door cars :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*White pics.*

Pictures are gone from server.

Hans.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

RenZo said:


> it annoys me that the dont do a coupe rs4.. i cant stand 4door cars :?


S5 is the Audi equivelent for now, no doubt an RS5 will follow sometime in 2010.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

RenZo said:


> it annoys me that the dont do a coupe rs4.. i cant stand 4door cars :?


they are meant to, but it's not looking good  http://paultan.org/archives/2007/02/21/ ... os-leaked/ like the BM isn't either :?

thta's the R8 we all need right :roll:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*More white pics.*










































































Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Red Wallpapers.*

                                   

Hans.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

Apart from the lower spoilers and valances, are the body panels changed on the new M3?

The RS4 has all new panels, flared arches and wot not. Does the M3 have all different panels to the 3 series coupe?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

mark88 said:


> Apart from the lower spoilers and valances, are the body panels changed on the new M3?
> 
> The RS4 has all new panels, flared arches and wot not. Does the M3 have all different panels to the 3 series coupe?


Yep the front and rear arches are subtly wider than the coupe, plus the carbon fibre roof.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Iceman said:


> *More white pics.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think (even more so from these pics) the bumpers look like those on a chaved up Supra [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> RenZo said:
> 
> 
> > it annoys me that the dont do a coupe rs4.. i cant stand 4door cars :?
> ...


the s5 is ugly thou.. doesn't matter how wide they make the arches or how deep the bumpers will get on the rs5 it'll still be nasty! :?

imagine how nice the rs4 would look like as a coupe thou... time for a photoshop i reccon...

Renzo


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

RenZo said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > RenZo said:
> ...


Cant argue with that, im still on the waiting list for an S5 but I seriously doubt ill keep my order in.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*M3 movie.*

Hans.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Anyone know how much it will weigh?


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

1655kg (EU1)

Lots of vids here guys: http://www.auto-tuning-news.com/flash.html

doesn't look or sound as good as the B7 RS4 IMO


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

mark88 said:


> 1655kg (EU1)
> 
> Lots of vids here guys: http://www.auto-tuning-news.com/flash.html
> 
> doesn't look or sound as good as the B7 RS4 IMO


absolutely






:twisted:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looking good.

Beginning to grow on me.






Found this clip with one on the road in germany.

would have to be space grey with the 19s for me!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sandhua1978 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Beginning to grow on me.
> 
> ...


Seemed to have the edge on the 328i as the road opened up. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Indeed :twisted:


----------

